
Can This Wee British Lad Cure Mark Zuckerberg's Facebook Coal Problem? - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/can-this-wee-british-lad-cure-mark-zuckerberg-s-facebook-coal-problem/
======
aristus
:( Two things about this film are unhelpfully wrong, and putting those words
into a cute kid's mouth doesn't change that.

One, the Oregon datacenter will use some measure of hydro power as opposed to
most every other data center in the entire goddamned world. But they attack
Facebook for doing it. Great, that's helpful.

Two, Oregon is _cold_ , which means that datacenter will use a _lot_ less
power to cool down the building than if it was in, say, Texas and powered by
happy windmills.

Greenpeace knows, or should know, that you can't flip a magic switch and get
happy-windmill power. Not even Google can do that. This video is mostly easy
point-scoring and marketing for GP. Have they spoken directly to Facebook
about their power plans?

